# Magia General > Vídeos sobre magia >  Abuelo y el Trilero

## AleAGermanotta

Muy buenas a todos, pues me reporto de nuevo, con otro video, siguiendo todos los consejos que me han dado, hace tiempo hice el juego Historia de Amor con Cartas, y me dijeron que perfeccionara mi técnica, y mi charla, así que traigo el mismo juego pero en la versión de Abuelo y el Trilero y con una pequeña desaparición al final! Espero que les guste  :Smile1: 

http://youtu.be/dPyvFK0uQlw

----------


## Edo Sánchez

Estructuralmente la charla aunque tremendamente repetida, no me pareció mal en el contexto de lo que es un juego de trileros. Lo que si me parece que enfría un poco el juego es la cantidad de veces que muestras que el as efectivamente esta en el medio, desde mi punto de vista con una vez basta y sobra ... Respecto del dl, te sale muy mecánico,ademas que el que haces en el video es particularmente antinatural respecto de otros que aportan mas fluidez y naturalidad al juego. Ahora ya sea que sigas haciendo este juego con ese dl o te decantes por otro, me parece que debes seguir practicando esta técnica en especial ya que la ejecución la encontré muy floja.

Por ultimo un problema clásico es la coherencia técnica,si analizas con atención tu video veras que no existe ninguna coherencia. Para entender a que me refiero fíjate como manipulas las cartas cuando haces un DL y fíjate con que naturalidad volteas las cartas cuando no estas haciendo un DL. Eso que haces casi sin darte cuenta a ojos del espectador puede significar una pista de que algo raro estas haciendo, quizás este no tenga idea de que haces, pero intuirá que algo raro ocurre ahí..Y eso es algo que no debería ocurrir ya que la idea es que la técnica sea invisible, por ende indistintamente del DL que escojas te recomendaría que los volteos los hagas de la misma manera siempre, ya sea que hagas un DL o ya sea que voltees una sola carta, eso hará que al espectador se le haga muy difícil intuir el secreto...

Saludos

----------


## Tereso

No lo he visto, lo he escuchado:

Hermano, no me lo tomes a mal: La voz, la entonación, los tiempos, las pausas, los momentos de aceleración... hay que poner mucha atención, tienes potencial en ese par de manos, pero trabaja los puntos que te digo, ¿por qué no intentas a contar la historia como si se la estuvieras contando a tus amigos? Grábate nada más la voz, escúchate, grábate recitando poemas, leyendo prosa, leyendo algún fragmento de tu libro favorito, lee poniendo atención en las acentuaciones, en los signos de admiración, las preguntas...

Repito, no he visto el vídeo, tengo por costumbre primero escuchar la voz, las entonaciones, y perdona que te insista tanto tanto tanto en esto, pero para mí es un punto VITAL en la magia, y casi en cualquier rama de interés que yo tengo jejeje

Un abrazo, en cuanto vea el vídeo te hago mis comentarios.

----------

